# knitware



## pbickel (Mar 8, 2013)

It looks like my questions about converting standard patterns to mid-gauge could be solved with the inexpensive(u) Knitware program. Unfortunately, to use it you must have Windows XP or Vista. I'm running Win 8.1, and don't have access to another computer to make the swap. Are there any other good programs out there?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

pbickel said:


> It looks like my questions about converting standard patterns to mid-gauge could be solved with the inexpensive(u) Knitware program. Unfortunately, to use it you must have Windows XP or Vista. I'm running Win 8.1, and don't have access to another computer to make the swap. Are there any other good programs out there?


Try the Knitting Fiend's pattern generators: http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/

All calculations are done on line, then you can print the results.


----------



## pbickel (Mar 8, 2013)

Maryknits513 said:


> Try the Knitting Fiend's pattern generators: http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/
> 
> All calculations are done on line, then you can print the results.


Thanks so much. I'll take a look.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

pbickel said:


> It looks like my questions about converting standard patterns to mid-gauge could be solved with the inexpensive(u) Knitware program. Unfortunately, to use it you must have Windows XP or Vista. I'm running Win 8.1, and don't have access to another computer to make the swap. Are there any other good programs out there?


Hi,

Knitware provides an 'extra bit' of programming so that it can be used on later versions of Windows. I have kept an old laptop with XP and Knitware on (and other craft programs that can't be used on newer computers) but I purchased a couple of add-ons recently and there was information about how to load it on later versions of Windows. Email the suppliers, I am sure they will tell you what you need.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

pbickel said:


> It looks like my questions about converting standard patterns to mid-gauge could be solved with the inexpensive(u) Knitware program. Unfortunately, to use it you must have Windows XP or Vista. I'm running Win 8.1, and don't have access to another computer to make the swap. Are there any other good programs out there?


Join the knitware yahoo group. There are instructions there to install it on Windows 8. There are also instructions on the knitware website for installing the program on Windows 8.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

pbickel said:


> It looks like my questions about converting standard patterns to mid-gauge could be solved with the inexpensive(u) Knitware program. Unfortunately, to use it you must have Windows XP or Vista. I'm running Win 8.1, and don't have access to another computer to make the swap. Are there any other good programs out there?


I am running Windows 8 and I am using the knitware program


----------



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have the program and got an advertisement recently that says they had a new version that runs on Windows 7 and 8. You might want to check with them again. I have been able to get the old one to run on my Windows 7.


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

30Knitter said:


> Join the knitware yahoo group. There are instructions there to install it on Windows 8. There are also instructions on the knitware website for installing the program on Windows 8.


I couldn't find a knitware group on Yahoo, but there is one on Ravelry


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

I have Windows 7 but could not get it to download. Have kept an older computer just to use the software. In any respect, I'm bookmarking this for future reference. Thanks.


----------



## BrendaNZ (Feb 5, 2014)

I can run Knitware on Windows 7, just have to right click on it and "run as administrator."


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I have recently been out to the website and right now Knitware will not run on Win 8, it does however run on Win 7.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

This is not about downloading the program, but if you simply want to transfer one gauge pattern to another gauge machine this site will help you. http://mkgmn.blogspot.co.nz/2012/10/pattern-conversions-between-machine.html  Ann


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I griped a lot on Ravelry and Linda from jigsawknits came to my aid. I installed the demo version of each of the three Knitware programs on my Windows 8.1 just yesterday! 
The basics of what I did involves downloading the correct files from the greatknitdesigns website.
I found the zip files on the Great Knit Designs website! They are on this page http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/Download32bitXPinstall.html and are titled

Knitware Sweaters (from WinXP 32-bit) 
Knitware Skirts/Shawls (from WinXP 32-bit) 
Knitware Basics/Critters (from WinXP 32-bit)

They must be the files listed above because the files on the Downloads page do not work on Win 8.

Then I followed the directions found at http://www.jigsawknits.co.uk/free/InstallWin7.pdf

At some stages of the installWin7 pdf I had to do a copy/paste to make my file path match the description in the directions.

I normally use the Win8 desktop look instead of the Win8 start up menu page (with all those confusing pictures which are not in any order). With the desktop I can find my files and folders in the little folder picture at the bottom of the screen (that folder is the old Windows Explorer). Scrolling way down in that Windows Explorer let me find the Local Disk (C and then the Program Files (X86) which are needed as the place to install Knitware.

If you need more specific info, please write me in a PM here at Knitting Paradise.

Rita in Raleigh
now a "happy camper"



30Knitter said:


> I have recently been out to the website and right now Knitware will not run on Win 8, it does however run on Win 7.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Glad you able to install on Win 8.1. Demo versions don't allow you to print. You have access to everything else. I have all three as well as DAK 8 and Cochenille. Right now I'm working with DAK 8 and it's features. My fall back for simple patterns is Knitware, especially if I'm in a hurry for a pattern.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I am surprised. My old demo version let me print, but not save, too! Also the new demo on Windows 8.1 does not allow me to access the help menu online. Maybe I'll have to poke around a bit more!



30Knitter said:


> Glad you able to install on Win 8.1. Demo versions don't allow you to print. You have access to everything else. I have all three as well as DAK 8 and Cochenille. Right now I'm working with DAK 8 and it's features. My fall back for simple patterns is Knitware, especially if I'm in a hurry for a pattern.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> Well, I am surprised. My old demo version let me print, but not save, too! Also the new demo on Windows 8.1 does not allow me to access the help menu online. Maybe I'll have to poke around a bit more!


Don't forget I purchased my software, so everything works as well as prints. I was able to carry it over from XP to 7. I was also able to re-install the purchase license. So I can save and print.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

My 'knitting' computer is XP. I've got many design programs on it and it's right here next to my knitting machine, and several I can transfer designs right into programs such as DAK or even DAP (DesignAPattern from Ileen Levy)

Marge


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

MKDesigner said:


> My 'knitting' computer is XP. I've got many design programs on it and it's right here next to my knitting machine, and several I can transfer designs right into programs such as DAK or even DAP (DesignAPattern from Ileen Levy)
> 
> Marge


Did you get Marcia Hauser's patterns?


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> Well, I am surprised. My old demo version let me print, but not save, too! Also the new demo on Windows 8.1 does not allow me to access the help menu online. Maybe I'll have to poke around a bit more!


Well I am replying to myself <G> I just checked my old demo version on XP. It does allow me to print. I then checked the demo I have on Win 8.1 and I can print from it too! I can print the schematics and the knitting directions.

I cannot save any patterns on the demo versions, as expected.

As for the help menu....I have learned that I can download the user manual and that it has as much or more info than the help menu.

Now, if only I could knit a cardigan for the American Girl Doll.....that might require purchasing the sweaters version and using custom measurements. I guess that is not the end of the world.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Won't the baby surprise jacket pattern knit a sweater the right size for the doll for free? or the generator http://www.dfwmachineknitters.com/Patterns/MargCoeAllnOne.html


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Azzara said:


> Won't the baby surprise jacket pattern knit a sweater the right size for the doll for free? or the generator http://www.dfwmachineknitters.com/Patterns/MargCoeAllnOne.html


Thank you. I should try that pattern. I used to use the one in the Bramwell baby book using the size for preemies. I have also used Marzipan knits baby ballet sweater for the 18 inch doll. I used a thinner yarn than she called for and knit it on the standard machine. Hers' was knit on the midgauge. Here's where I found the ballet sweater pattern http://marzipanknits.blogspot.com/2013/07/very-beginner-level-machine-knit-baby.html

I was hoping to handknit a neck down raglan with garter stitch edging for the 18 inch doll. I'll just have to put my brain to work to get it going. Although, I believe I saw where I could buy a pattern to do just this! Maybe I should just bite the bullet and shell out the few bucks for the pattern.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> ...
> Now, if only I could knit a cardigan for the American Girl Doll.....that might require purchasing the sweaters version and using custom measurements. I guess that is not the end of the world.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Here are the measurements for an American Girl Doll. You will have to add the amount of ease you want for your garment. I designed a pullover for an AM doll, and it was hard to get over her head. I finally made it a V-neck to get it on the doll easier

Full chest: 12
Waist: 11.25
Full Hip: 12.5
Shoulder width: 4.25
Shoulder seam length: 1.25
Shoulder depth (drop): .25
Back Waist Length: 4
Waist to Full Hip Length: 2
Arm Length: 6
Armhole depth: 2.5
Upper Arm Circumference: 4.5
Wrist Circumference: 3.75

This should help you knit that cardigan!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, Mary.
Rita


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

I tried installing Knitware software on my new Windows 7 (32 bit) today. I own the CD, but what I discovered is they have gone out of business since January, 2015. In order to install the program on win 7, it is necessary to download the new BDE from their website. Since their site is closed down, I cannot download the BDE. This is a problem because I got rid of my old XP computer.

Any suggestions from the group would be APPRECIATERD.

Bev


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> I griped a lot on Ravelry and Linda from jigsawknits came to my aid. I installed the demo version of each of the three Knitware programs on my Windows 8.1 just yesterday!
> The basics of what I did involves downloading the correct files from the greatknitdesigns website.
> I found the zip files on the Great Knit Designs website! They are on this page http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/Download32bitXPinstall.html and are titled
> 
> ...


Hi. I tried using the link for the zip files and got a "404 Error" page. Looks like the files were removed. I used to love my Knitware but can't run it on Windows 8.1


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I am sorry that the link does not work. Apparently they removed the files.


tricialynn051 said:


> Hi. I tried using the link for the zip files and got a "404 Error" page. Looks like the files were removed. I used to love my Knitware but can't run it on Windows 8.1


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

On further searching I found that you can purchase the demo cd from Jigsawknits in the UK, or from Cara4webshopping in the US. The US price is $10 plus shipping. 

It is described as a great backup if you already own the program.

Apparently if you do not already have the software and the license number(s) this will function as just a demo, but that is quite usable, it just does not have certain parts (hats) and cannot save your info, but you can design and print out. 

Check both sites (Jigsawknits and Cara4webshopping) for various informations, and to write in for more info!

There is a Knitware discussion group/forum on Ravelry for possibly more help.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

If you do not find the file. I believe I have the file you need to make it run under win 7. Please pm me.


----------



## skj (Jun 4, 2011)

how can a back up knitware ive got it on my compter but think the cimputers dying 
and cant find any where to re download that and a few others


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> This is not about downloading the program, but if you simply want to transfer one gauge pattern to another gauge machine this site will help you. http://mkgmn.blogspot.co.nz/2012/10/pattern-conversions-between-machine.html  Ann


Thank you for sharing!!! This is so useful, esp with multiple machine types!!!


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

skj said:


> how can a back up knitware ive got it on my compter but think the cimputers dying
> and cant find any where to re download that and a few others


Use a flash/thumb drive. Copy all of the files that are related to Knitware to the flash drive.
This copied info will be able to be used on another machine.


----------

